# Peg tube removal



## dfanel (Feb 8, 2019)

Can anyone help clarify. Can you bill the new CPT CODE 43762 in the office if you are just removing the peg tube? Or do you just bill an e/m code?  Any input on this new code is appreciated


----------



## rlmiller (Feb 15, 2019)

The new G-tube codes are for replacement only.  If the physician removes the G-tube you would code an appropriate E&M service.


----------



## surfergirl (Apr 1, 2019)

43762 Replacement of gastrostomy tube, percutaneous, includes removal, when performed, without imaging or endoscopic guidance; not requiring revision of gastrostomy tract,

If patient is established or new i would bill e/m using modifier 25


----------



## surfergirl (Apr 3, 2019)

Hi,
Yes thank you that is the code i billed.


----------

